# Re: Crime won't touch you if you aren't involved in drugs



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Crime won't touch you if you aren't involved in drugs*

Some of you who say that if you just keep your nose clean, so to speak, the drug wars won't touch you. How do you respond to this:

Article about drug lords targeting the innocent


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

wow, that is really worrying. Though many people may dis-agree with me, I think the only way to end the drug violence, and the war on drugs is to make drugs legal. Those who want drugs are going to get them no matter what the government does, at least if it becomes legal the government can collect taxes from its sale and use it for rehab programs. The way things are now is definitely not working.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

To some degree, I do agree with that. However, then do you have legal drugs sold at the convenience store right next to the elementary school?


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

In general I think that the "legal drugs" should be monitored in the same way as alcohol. There should be age limits, laws about how close to schools they can be placed (I believe there are laws like this about liquor stores in the U.S), and laws regarding driving while on the drugs. But once again, my main reason for supporting the legalization of drugs is that those who want (in this case, kids) it will find a way to get it, whether it is sold right next to their school or if they have to go across town to get it.


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

Well there are always 3 groups that are high risk, narcos, police and politicians. The average Joe isn´t unless he happens to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

Border areas are the worst as they are full of deported criminals from the US, criminals fleeing from Mexican justice trying to get into the US, desperate people trying to get into the US and narcos trying to smuggle stuff up north.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The article I linked to is about the drug traffickers deliberately making people who have nothing to do with drugs into targets. They go to a movie theater and gun down the people going to the theater, or kill people sitting in an outdoor restaurant. So avoiding the high risk groups doesn't make you much safer any more.


----------



## trefall123 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Drug Violence*

Well, like anything, you can take this to an extreme [if you think about it enough]. Yes, cops, politicians and narcos are the most likely to be involved in violence. BUT, there's a risk in getting up every morning. I doubt people in the twin towers thought, 'Hmmm, a plane could crash into the building today.'
Or, more close to home - the people who went to Morelia on 9/15. I imagine they just thought it would be a good night to celebrate. I honestly don't think there's any more crime in the majority of Mex than any other area in the US. Border areas exempt from this. They're just sh*tholes


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

But this is a deliberate campaign by the drug traffickers, not a single event.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We hear a lot about crime in the USA and in Mexico. However, knowing someone personally involved is a rare thing and I suspect the availability of the same news on ten channels makes it seem more prevalent than it is. Here in Chapala, the police are increasing patrols because of an increase in graffiti, burglaries and a couple of murders. The situation in the USA, causing many Mexicans to return without prospects for work exacerbate the problem. Many come back with more violent, American attitudes and some of them can be dangerous. Narcotraficantes (drug traffickers) have always been very dangerous, mostly to each other and to law enforcement. Recent government crackdowns on both sides of the border have created new conflicts as well as some terrorist-type attacks on the general public. In spite of all of this, we still feel much safer in our part of Mexico than in much of the USA.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

synthia said:


> The article I linked to is about the drug traffickers deliberately making people who have nothing to do with drugs into targets. They go to a movie theater and gun down the people going to the theater, or kill people sitting in an outdoor restaurant. So avoiding the high risk groups doesn't make you much safer any more.


My browser....or whatever it's called....won't open the story you've mentioned in your opening post. Any way I can access it?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

News stories are not archived for very long. It is probably long gone.


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

Crime as a result of the drug trade affects everyone...even in the small villages. Meth heads who are everywhere will steal from whoever they can...which affects everyone. In our fish camp, there is near 0 crime but we are vigilant as there is a bit of meth and tweekers cannot be trusted.
I disagree that "knowing someone personally involved is a rare thing" because even though we live in a remote, safe area nearly everyone I know knows someone who has been involved or affected by narco violence in some way...it IS widespread.
I dont mean to say it is dangerous and people shouldn't visit or live here...but we are all aware that it is getting worse and is NOT just limited to border areas. Mexican people are more at risk than tourists for sure but no one is immune. Drug lords are everywhere, at horse races, cock fights, restaurants, taco stands, gas stations, stores etc....and can and will be taken out anywhere along with anyone who happens to be close by.
So it is a total fallacy that crime wont touch you if you arent involved in drugs...no senor.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Of course the link is gone. I made this post in December!

Ciudad Juarez has already had 1000 murders this year. Well, that was the statistic a few days ago. At 10 per day, I'm sure it more now. That's for a population of 1.5 million people. That works out to about .2 percent. When I lived in Washington DC it was the murder capital of the US, with about 370 murders per year and a population of 650,000. That works out to 0.05 percent. And there it truly was isolated to one part of the city. But that is a big difference, and I'm comparing it to the most dangerous city in the US, back when crime was much higher than it is now. 

It's ridiculous to say that the level of crime is the same when it isn't. People need to know that there is a greater risk.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

*Which border crossing is safest?*

Hi,

I have friends living in the Chapala area and LOVE it - they're the reason I'm planning a move myself.

The major drug wars going on at most of the border areas are a bit of concern, especially if they are attacking innocent bystanders.

My plans are hopefully to arrive before summer, but I still haven't any concrete plans since my house is on the market (which is a really poor one presently) and I have no idea when it will sell.

Plans are for the Laredo crossing, but that could change if you have a better recommendation. My friends plan to drive up to Tx and meet me, which I think is absolutely wonderful of them... but I don't want their lives endangered any more than my own.

Thanks for any insight you might be able to provide,

Donna 



RVGRINGO said:


> We hear a lot about crime in the USA and in Mexico. However, knowing someone personally involved is a rare thing and I suspect the availability of the same news on ten channels makes it seem more prevalent than it is. Here in Chapala, the police are increasing patrols because of an increase in graffiti, burglaries and a couple of murders. The situation in the USA, causing many Mexicans to return without prospects for work exacerbate the problem. Many come back with more violent, American attitudes and some of them can be dangerous. Narcotraficantes (drug traffickers) have always been very dangerous, mostly to each other and to law enforcement. Recent government crackdowns on both sides of the border have created new conflicts as well as some terrorist-type attacks on the general public. In spite of all of this, we still feel much safer in our part of Mexico than in much of the USA.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Coming from the East, we prefer to cross just south of Weslaco, TX into Nuevo Progresso, Tamaulipas, a nice small border town with an easy crossing, good restaurants, etc. Then, we drop south through town to Rt. 2 and go west past Rio Bravo to Reynosa and Rt. 97 south to 101 and on to Ciudad Victoria, where we stay at Hotel Sierra Gorda. In the morning, we proceed past San Luis Potosi to Guadalajara and Chapala. It's the most direct route with good roads and not as many tolls. The scenery is fantastic!


----------



## Lunik (Mar 23, 2009)

Im agree, I live in Cancun


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you SO much RVGringo - I'll forward that info to my friends, since I have researched until I'm blue in the face and can't tell what from how anymore.

Appreciate your forum very much! I'm so ready to move - just can't yet....


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Crossing at US/Mexico border*



RVGRINGO said:


> We hear a lot about crime in the USA and in Mexico. However, knowing someone personally involved is a rare thing and I suspect the availability of the same news on ten channels makes it seem more prevalent than it is. Here in Chapala, the police are increasing patrols because of an increase in graffiti, burglaries and a couple of murders. The situation in the USA, causing many Mexicans to return without prospects for work exacerbate the problem. Many come back with more violent, American attitudes and some of them can be dangerous. Narcotraficantes (drug traffickers) have always been very dangerous, mostly to each other and to law enforcement. Recent government crackdowns on both sides of the border have created new conflicts as well as some terrorist-type attacks on the general public. In spite of all of this, we still feel much safer in our part of Mexico than in much of the USA.


Hi, I'm new to the forum.
If you watch CNN, Anderson Cooper is doing a thing called "The War Next Door". He has positioned himself in El Paso, TX (just next door to Ciudad Juarez). Juarez has been described as a "killing field". 
We weren't planning on going thru that way anyway. We were advised to go thru Laredo to get to Chapala. We recently bought a place in Riberas Del Pilar. We are planning on going down in June.
What's the real story with respect to driving down there? Is it all dangerous?
I don't mind telling you, from watching all the news, we're pretty nervous.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

CNN has taken the entire history of the last year and stretched it into an hour long program to give you the impression that it is happening right now. In fact, since President Calderon sent troops to Juarez, Anderson Cooper admits, almost parenthetically, that the death rate has dropped to near zero.
More than 22 million tourists visit Mexico every year and the vast majority are from the USA. If you have noticed, the border crossings are crowded with folks driving back and forth every day.
The drug violence is just that; drug violence. Unless you are involved, you are not likely to be bothered at all. Of course, you will want to avoid driving at night because of pedestrians, unlit vehicles and animals on the roads, along with the slight chance of being stopped by a 'blue light bandit' in need of cash. If you would rather avoid crossing in large cities, like Juarez or Laredo, there are smaller crossings which skirt those areas. For example: Since we visit the East Coast of the USA, we cross at Nuevo Progresso just south of Weslaco, Texas. It is a small tourist town with good restaurants and shopping. It is a daytime only customs/immigration stop at the foot of the bridge with an ATM just outside the door.......one stop convenience. Other popular crossings further west are at Columbia (Laredo) and Sta. Teresa (Juarez, I think).
Among the retired expats here at Lake Chapala, many drive north and return regularly; including single women in their 60s and 70s. In eight years, I only know of one incident where a couple was stopped and robbed of cash. They were driving before daylight and were stopped just outside of Guadalajara on their way to the autopista toll booth. They admit to being foolish to drive at night with a fully loaded SUV with a pod on top, obviously headed north after a six month vacation, just to get an early start on the 14 hour trip to the border and avoid a night in a motel. It ended up costing them a lot more than the price of a motel and a safer, more relaxed trip.


----------

